# Ensiferum bass tunings?



## ozzman619 (Feb 16, 2012)

does anyone know what tuning sami hinkka from ensiferum has his bass in? its a 7 string bass, which seems a bit weird since they play in e standard.

for those that dont know this is his bass


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know, but I'd imagine it's probably standard B-F. Could be anything though, regardless of what the guitars are tuned to.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 17, 2012)

Could be standard F#BEADGC, if you hear some extremely low notes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a damn nice bass, luthier?


----------



## ozzman619 (Feb 17, 2012)

avbasses, look them up cause they got some killer basses and guitars


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 23, 2012)

ive found this intriguing, and i dont understand the need, nor have i ever heard the use of all that range on that guitar in anything that do

but hey, its a sweet bass regardless


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Feb 24, 2012)

I used a 7 in a band where I used to play 4s and 5s because it played and sounded better. A nice bass is a nice bass, even if he doesn't use the entire range that much.


----------

